# DTivo's with SP problem please answer this poll.



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

Lets get some firm data on this issue.

This is for the season passes suddenly not recording new episodes problem.


----------



## The Flush (Aug 3, 2005)

6.2a


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

I haven't looked, but I'm pretty sure it's 6.2a. Neither of my S2 units have made a call in almost two years.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

Both of my series 2 DirecTivos (one HDVR2, one R10) are running 6.2 (haven't updated in 2 years). 

Looks like the old software might be the problem. Is the new software safe? I've been reluctant to update due to the all of the reboot issues from last year. I never had any of those problems, and I didn't want to mess with a good thing.


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

It appears that the official answer from DirecTV is to update the software. So, it seems, that hackers will just have to live with it or give up all of the extra features we have enabled. I hope this is the only thing that is going to change and DTV doesn't do something that forces us to update.


----------



## Dkerr24 (Oct 29, 2004)

6.2a here as well and *some* of my season passes were broken. After deleting the bad ones and recreating, they are recording as normal.

I can put up with a minor bug like this in order to keep my zipper features. No thanks, 6.4.


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

6.2 (not 'a'). 
Yeah, I'll keep an eye on my season passes a the fall season starts, but I'm not dumping zipper by upgrading to 6.4 just to avoid a minor inconvenience.


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

I caved and let my bedroom unit update last night. I should know after I get home from work today if it worked.


----------



## kb7sei (Oct 4, 2001)

4.01b has been working great for me, so I see no need to upgrade. If this problem keeps up with DTV (simply recreating the SPs this once doesn't fix it) I'll switch to Comcast and TiVoHD. I refuse to downgrade to the latest version because of the loss of MRV. 

The wife will force a switch if we lose MRV, it's that important to us. And my DTV contract has expired, so I can switch anytime I want to. In the past I've gotten better service from DTV than I ever have from Cable, but DTV has been getting worse. I'm also hearing from trusted sources that Comcast locally has gotten a lot better.


----------



## marrone (Oct 11, 2001)

bengalfreak said:


> It appears that the official answer from DirecTV is to update the software. So, it seems, that hackers will just have to live with it or give up all of the extra features we have enabled. I hope this is the only thing that is going to change and DTV doesn't do something that forces us to update.


Problem is...mine aint updating  No matter how many calls I make. It missed the stream.

Perhaps DirecTV will consider putting it back in the stream for a while.

-Mike


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

No problems at all with 6.4a


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

I let mine update last night and 18 hours later, most SPs are still broken. I'm guessing you needed to have 6.4a when the new show IDs started coming down. I'm still going to have to recreate all SPs. That sucks for shows like American Idol, 24 and Lost that won't be back until winter.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

DougF said:


> I let mine update last night and 18 hours later, most SPs are still broken. I'm guessing you needed to have 6.4a when the new show IDs started coming down. I'm still going to have to recreate all SPs. That sucks for shows like American Idol, 24 and Lost that won't be back until winter.


So apparently 6.4a didn't come in the update for you? Did your software update at all? I'm trying to decide whether I want to force a phone call to get 6.4a (currently have 6.2) or simply recreate all 30+ SPs.


----------



## mgmrick (Aug 28, 2002)

6.2a zippered sp's not working here


----------



## Markman07 (Jul 18, 2001)

R10 6.1 -101-2521 having some SP issues also. hasn't called in in like 900 days.


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

DreadPirateRob said:


> So apparently 6.4a didn't come in the update for you? Did your software update at all? I'm trying to decide whether I want to force a phone call to get 6.4a (currently have 6.2) or simply recreate all 30+ SPs.


I got 6.4a. I have the Recently Deleted folder now and Overlap Protection. It just didn't fix my SPs.

Part of the problem is that the guide data is hosed. I was just setting SPs again and there were eight listings (I think) for under Search by Title The Office. Three each for NBC East and NBC West, one for TBS and one for BBCA.


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

Wow, so DTV's suggestion to simply allow your DTivo to update the software is NOT a cure-all.


----------



## macizcool (Jul 15, 2007)

How do we know if our season pass is broken? Are we just going through the to-do list?


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

macizcool said:


> How do we know if our season pass is broken? Are we just going through the to-do list?


Looking through your to-do list and seeing almost no shows scheduled could be a good clue that you're having problems.

In my case I spent a while last night doing a search by title for every show I had a season pass for. If there were multiple entries that either didn't list channels or listed the same channel twice I would look at both to see which one didn't have a season pass associated with it. Then I'd add the season pass.

(If you've got a hacked TiVo there is now a [thread=404379]TiVoWeb script avalible[/thread] [see the underground forum] that automates this process)


----------



## dcstager (Feb 16, 2002)

Look at your existing season pass and the bad ones will say "no recordings scheduled."

My old subscription to "Mad Men" wasn't affected. But my old sub to Eureka was. In the old season pass, no recordings were scheduled, but when viewing upcoming showings yesterday's rerun of Eureka was detected. Searching for Eureka, it was listed twice, the one rerun was separated from the rest. If I selected the other Eureka, you saw listings for all the new upcoming showings and had the option to get a season pass.

It's going to look something like that. You just have to get new season passes to fix it as much a hassle as that might be.


----------



## ruexp67 (Jan 16, 2002)

dcstager said:


> You just have to get new season passes to fix it as much a hassle as that might be.


Is this a permanent fix? If I go through and redo all my season passes on my 6.2 HDVR2, will it then work indefineatly again?


----------



## ronsch (Sep 7, 2001)

So far I've seen no problems with 3.5C but most "new" episodes for old SPs shouldn't start showing up until tonight. My old Terminator/Sarah Conner SP is working fine.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

DougF said:


> I got 6.4a. I have the Recently Deleted folder now and Overlap Protection. It just didn't fix my SPs.
> 
> Part of the problem is that the guide data is hosed. I was just setting SPs again and there were eight listings (I think) for under Search by Title The Office. Three each for NBC East and NBC West, one for TBS and one for BBCA.


Yeah, I forced a download last night, and I now have 6.4a as well. Not sure if it's going to fix the SP issue, because the few SPs that I have on that box that are mine are still >14 days outs (the other 40+ are kid's shows, and I have no desire to see if they are working fine or not. The To Do List is jammed with those, though).

Once I determine 6.4a is stable, I'll force a download on my main box, and then I guess I'll know for sure whether it fixes the SP problem.


----------



## Hichhiker (Apr 21, 2002)

For those who have a hacked box and pre-6.3 software and are comfortable with it, you can try my mod for TivoWebPlus 2.0.0 found here. It should make the task of finding and replacing affected SP's a bit less unpleasant.

-HH


----------



## jmayes (Nov 25, 2001)

Ok, after finding almost no recordings on both of my legecy tivos (HDTIVO 3.18f & DTIVO 2.5) I came to the forum to find many of you have the same problem. At first glance it looks like if you did not have the newest software when the new channel id's (and/or show ids) started comming through, you will be effected but an odd foot note I can provide is that even my newest DVR (the Dreaded non-tivo unit) is also is MISSING RECORDINGS and has dead 'series recording' links !! Mainly the big 4 networks so their channel ID swich has even messed up there own unhacked beast. I just hope they don't change any more ID's- or is this designed counter our hacking???:down:

JM


----------



## dcstager (Feb 16, 2002)

ruexp67 said:


> Is this a permanent fix? If I go through and redo all my season passes on my 6.2 HDVR2, will it then work indefinitely again?


I'll bet you thought your last set of season passes never needed to be redone too. What else can you do here? I think the new season pass/guide data is not going to revert. It's obviously tied to the software upgrade (6.4a). The data is different or it's being handled differently. If you want to keep the older software (6.2a) you simply have to bite the bullet and re-create your season passes.

If you are really worried, make new season passes and keep the old ones too. But I think that's just clutter.


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

dcstager said:


> If you are really worried, make new season passes and keep the old ones too. But I think that's just clutter.


As do I.


----------



## ruexp67 (Jan 16, 2002)

dcstager said:


> I'll bet you thought your last set of season passes never needed to be redone too. What else can you do here? I think the new season pass/guide data is not going to revert. It's obviously tied to the software upgrade (6.4a). The data is different or it's being handled differently. If you want to keep the older software (6.2a) you simply have to bite the bullet and re-create your season passes.
> 
> If you are really worried, make new season passes and keep the old ones too. But I think that's just clutter.


I was really more worried that they would change the IDs again in a month and I'd be back in the same boat.

I did recreate all the SPs I could (no guide data yet for some shows.) and I did delete the old ones.


----------



## dcstager (Feb 16, 2002)

I don't want to sound the alarm too much, but just in case, check your season passes again. I've had to re-create season passes I'd already re-created. I have a feeling that the guide data format changes are going to require upgrading to 6.4a and that 6.2a simply will not be able to use, format, or index the new guide data stream. This is really curious what is happening. My 6.2a system is almost continuously indexing and re-indexing if the drive activity is what I think it is. I never heard so much drive activity before and it's the drive activity sound you can hear when the system is re-indexing guide data. My machine is constantly doing it. Has anyone else noticed anything like this?


----------



## DavePurz (Sep 29, 2003)

6.2a on 4 Sammy units -- all were affected.

Heres the Search by Title for a typical show . . .

Therere 4 entries for Desperate Housewives - they look exactly as follows:
Desperate Housewives
Desperate Housewives (7 SF7)
Desperate Housewives (20 SF20)
Desperate Housewives (252 LIFE)

Hope its not going to happen again.

Its a pain to have to re-enter them all. :down::down::down:


----------



## kkesler (Feb 8, 2002)

kb7sei said:


> 4.01b has been working great for me, so I see no need to upgrade. If this problem keeps up with DTV (simply recreating the SPs this once doesn't fix it) I'll switch to Comcast and TiVoHD.


Ditto. The only thing DirecTV is going to force me to do is ugrade is my local cable service and buy a new Tivo HD DVR, then drop DirecTV. It's like I told the DirecTV CSR a while back when I activated an old 704, I'm loyal to Tivo, not DirecTV.


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

dcstager said:


> I don't want to sound the alarm too much, but just in case, check your season passes again. I've had to re-create season passes I'd already re-created. I have a feeling that the guide data format changes are going to require upgrading to 6.4a and that 6.2a simply will not be able to use, format, or index the new guide data stream. This is really curious what is happening. My 6.2a system is almost continuously indexing and re-indexing if the drive activity is what I think it is. I never heard so much drive activity before and it's the drive activity sound you can hear when the system is re-indexing guide data. My machine is constantly doing it. Has anyone else noticed anything like this?


Nope, all of the season passes I have recreated are working perfectly. Are you sure that you didn't select the wrong entry in the search by title list when recreating your SP again?


----------



## codrus (Dec 16, 2003)

I saw it on mine -- had to delete/re-create all the season passes. Simply modifying didn't work.

Series 1 SAT-T60, running 3.5b, so I don't think any 6.x changes would be an issue here?


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

codrus said:


> I saw it on mine -- had to delete/re-create all the season passes. Simply modifying didn't work.
> 
> Series 1 SAT-T60, running 3.5b, so I don't think any 6.x changes would be an issue here?


While both my S2 units were affected, my SAT-T60 was not. It has worked perfectly through this crap.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

6.2a here.


----------



## dcstager (Feb 16, 2002)

bengalfreak said:


> Nope, all of the season passes I have recreated are working perfectly. Are you sure that you didn't select the wrong entry in the search by title list when recreating your SP again?


No, I'm sure because I deleted all my season passes and re-did them and then checked to make sure they detected the episodes. My present thinking is that the guide data is changing little by little; not all the shows at once and that I re-created a season pass that hadn't changed yet.

Obviously, something is going on. With all the models that are not compatible with, or can't or are not being updated to 6.4a, a fatal guide data change could be a disaster. It will be interesting to see if we ever find out what the deal is. My machine apparently finished its frantic indexing activity and seems to be quiet now.

I think we'll have to just keep an eye on this. Who is the person who reported an issue with 6.4a and season passes? There is one response in the poll, but no details in the messages.


----------



## MBfromMI (Apr 13, 2004)

same issue here. The initial season passes that I recreated the first time are now unresponsive again. Im not redoing my season passes every 2 weeks. Id sure like to find the logic in whatever they are doing.


----------



## dcstager (Feb 16, 2002)

Will the person who answered the poll who has version 6.4a software and has this same problem please chime in with the details?


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

There are five such persons now.


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

I wonder if those five people are like me and upgraded to 6.4a *after* the problems started. The poll doesn't account for that. 

As we've seen here and I can personally attest to, upgrading afterward didn't fix anything. I'm pretty sure you needed 6.4a already when the new show IDs started coming down.


----------



## dcstager (Feb 16, 2002)

Since no one is posting the specifics about having this same problem on a 6.4a system, there's no way to judge the accuracy of the poll.

The situation seems to have stabilized and 6.2a is still working correctly as long as all your season passes were deleted and then re-created. I'm sure we'll hear it as often as people are reporting the "news" of the DTV/Tivo deal if the SP issue rises again.


----------



## Vito the TiVo (Oct 27, 2003)

I most definitely created a new season pass for "Big Bang Theory" last week (I deleted the one for last season over the summer). It picked up the repeat of the finale on Monday.

Tonight I glance and I see that it most definitely is not picking up the season premiere. Recreate a second season pass in a week and the new one shows it, the week old one doesn't. 

This might seriously be an ongoing problem.


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

All of the season passes that I have recreated continue to function as they should. I have not had a single instance of a "new" SP failing to pick up a new show. And I have recreated 8 of them to this point.


----------



## dcstager (Feb 16, 2002)

I think they should expedite the release of an Instant Cake image with 6.4a on it. I only hope they include MFS_FTP as an installed by default process along with telnet and FTP. That way upgraders can transition to MovieLoader to replace the lost MRV functions from 6.2a.


----------



## mrfixit454 (Feb 9, 2004)

6.2a here and just noticed the problem tonight.... which is why I am here . I deleted and re-created all my SP's I'll be keeping an eye on it.


----------



## akaMelissa (Apr 3, 2004)

Current software here and number 7 on the poll. But I believe it's because I waited to upgrade until the problem started happening. Still getting multiple listing in the search for tv shows. And SP's that I thought I had fixed when I first adjusted them are not working. I know have a total of 4 SP's just for Without A Trace. 2 to pick up all the CBS shows and 2 to pick up TNT (I think that's the station). 

I've called but most CSRs say they've never heard of the problem.


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

Have you cleared your recently deleted folder,don't let it grow to large. You should delete and restore season passes to then see if duplicates reappear. good luck


----------



## dcstager (Feb 16, 2002)

I noticed this morning that my Season Pass for "Face the Nation" didn't record. I had recreated it last Monday. I notice that next Sunday's broadcast is scheduled to be recorded. This is really starting to suck. I don't want to keep an eye on this. I want Tivo to take care of it automatically as it always has done.

There is a post in the "forcing a software update" thread that will do the trick from the DVRupgrade people to get everyone to 6.4a that is already networked.

Check out this message for details: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=6687969#post6687969

It works perfectly. Great job and thanks.


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

dcstager said:


> I noticed this morning that my Season Pass for "Face the Nation" didn't record. I had recreated it last Monday. I notice that next Sunday's broadcast is scheduled to be recorded. This is really starting to suck. I don't want to keep an eye on this. I want Tivo to take care of it automatically as it always has done.
> 
> There is a post in the "forcing a software update" thread that will do the trick from the DVRupgrade people to get everyone to 6.4a that is already networked.
> 
> ...


You are so right. As we all can see from the results of the poll 6.4a works with less problems that the prior versions of software. We need to move the conversation away from which is better and why, to what is currently supported by Directv (our content provider) and how to get it. As Directv's distribution system has failed that leaves www,DVRupgrade.com as the only reliable source for 6.4a. I for one cannot wait for it to be released. I know that it is taking a little longer but they did not want to experience the early release problems that Weaknees had encountered. If you want to have the current working system of 6.4a and were unable to get it from download you should purchase it from DVRupgrade when it becomes available. If you are happy with your current system version you should continue to discuss it and place your help requests in the underground forum. That is where the software add-ons were developed and where you can ask the Developers for support, They are good people and will help you with their products. Just as you can direct your Instantcake questions to the forums at www.DVRupgrade.com where they will gladly answer your questions. Of course you can always ask your questions here and we will endeavor to give you our opinions which we hope will be helpful in getting your Directv TiVo running. Good Luck to all.


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

HMMM, very perplexing. All of the season passes that I have entered in the last two weeks continue to work as they should. I wonder why some are having problems.


----------



## Dkerr24 (Oct 29, 2004)

I've had to delete and recreate every single one of my season passes. Hope this is one-time occurrence, as if this happens again, I'll give up Multi Room Viewing and move to ver 6.4a.


----------



## TV addict (Aug 29, 2001)

It seems like Directv is still using "old" ID's for episodes that have a generic episode descriptions. When they update the episode description, they then change to the "new" ID. I see this with the Sunday morning news shows. When the episode first is listed in the guide data, it has the "old" ID. When they get close to the show date, they update the episode description and ID.


----------



## Vesper (Dec 19, 2001)

TV addict said:


> It seems like Directv is still using "old" ID's for episodes that have a generic episode descriptions. When they update the episode description, they then change to the "new" ID. I see this with the Sunday morning news shows. When the episode first is listed in the guide data, it has the "old" ID. When they get close to the show date, they update the episode description and ID.


I think you're on to something. I reset up all of my SPs with what I thought were 'new' ones (based on date). Just looking at my To Do list for my kids' shows, though: Go Diego Go and Ni-Hao Ki-Lan are not taping any episodes at all this week. But next week, they're showing up without episode descriptions.

I just re-added another season pass for a second entry showing up for each show. Those pointed to this week's episodes with populated episode descriptions (and from looking at the info screen, appear to have the new series ID format).


----------



## dcstager (Feb 16, 2002)

The problem seems to have resolved itself. At this point all the new guide data is in the stream and the D-Tivos have had the time to re-index it all. The fix, unfortunately, is to delete your season passes and then re-create them again. Yes, many shows in your season pass lists are not available in the data and you can't re-create them. Unfortunately, your old season pass you want to keep for this reason will not work when the show you want eventually re-emerges in the guide data.

If there is anyone who has done all of this today forward and you still have the same problem, please post with the details. I don't believe this is a software issue. This is a guide data change. The different software handled the change differently. But, as I say, the change has happened and the Tivos have had time to re-index the changed data. I believe the problem has self-resolved. However, I do expect more people to "discover" the problem -- but those users who have "discovered" the problem probably have not gone through the complete SP deletion/re-creation process. Old season passes will fail and people will "discover" the problem until the season pass slate is wiped clean and re-created.


----------



## mrfixit454 (Feb 9, 2004)

Mine has been fine since I deleted all old SP's and re-added them on my 6.2a Directivo. My standalone Tivo DVD unit (Toshiba TX-20) has had no problems with old season passes. It's on whatever software Tivo has handed down for that unit.

Fixit


----------



## dcstager (Feb 16, 2002)

I think for the problem to be fully resolved all the old guide data with the old show ids had to be pushed out and replaced by newer data and re-indexed. Enough time has gone by (I believe) so that the entire guide data set is the new type and tivos have re-indexed it completely. For a while it was some in the old and some in the new format. It's finally all in the new format. Any season passes that triggered on older formatted guide data will fail. That failure may pop up and be "discovered" later as evidenced by several posts today where different people are just now noticing the problem.


----------



## bcbounders (Sep 24, 2008)

I just found this thread... I've been having this problem for quite some time, without realizing it (I was just getting frustrated, wondering what the heck was happening and why all my favorite shows weren't producing new episodes!) on my DirecTV Tivo (software version 6.1-01-2-521... forgive me, TiVo, it's been over 650 days since my unit last dialed in). I ran a reset of "Program Information & To Do List" (it took almost 2.5 hours for it to complete), then re-created all of my SP's (took less time than I thought it would) and the To-Do list started to populate. I thought that had resolved everything.

But... no go. Checked the To-Do list this morning and not all of the shows were where they should be. For me, the problem was with "The Rachel Maddow Show"... wouldn't appear in the To-Do list, even though I followed suggestions of moving it in the priority list, changing the number of episodes to keep, and adding a second SP for the program using an Auto-Record Wishlist.

What finally DID (temporarily) fix it was to change the "offending" Season Passes to record ALL episodes (with duplicates). Now things are showing. It'll be a pain to delete the extras... but that's a lot easier then getting my TiVo to a phone line right now.

I sure wish one of the upgrades in the 6.4a update was that the DirecTV TiVo would get it's updates entirely over the satellite, instead of requiring dial-in.


----------



## bcbounders (Sep 24, 2008)

dcstager said:


> The problem seems to have resolved itself. At this point all the new guide data is in the stream and the D-Tivos have had the time to re-index it all. The fix, unfortunately, is to delete your season passes and then re-create them again. Yes, many shows in your season pass lists are not available in the data and you can't re-create them. Unfortunately, your old season pass you want to keep for this reason will not work when the show you want eventually re-emerges in the guide data.
> 
> If there is anyone who has done all of this today forward and you still have the same problem, please post with the details. I don't believe this is a software issue. This is a guide data change. The different software handled the change differently. But, as I say, the change has happened and the Tivos have had time to re-index the changed data. I believe the problem has self-resolved. However, I do expect more people to "discover" the problem -- but those users who have "discovered" the problem probably have not gone through the complete SP deletion/re-creation process. Old season passes will fail and people will "discover" the problem until the season pass slate is wiped clean and re-created.


dcstager,

Just yesterday, I forced a reset of all of the Program Information and To Do list (took 2.5 hours to complete) on my DirecTV TiVo (running SW v6.1). Let the unit re-download all of the guide data, then re-created all of my Season Passes. Last night, I thought everything was OK... the To Do list looked fine. Then, this morning, I checked it again, and one show had entirely dropped from the To Do list (in this case, it was the Rachel Maddow Show on MSNBC). Going to the Season Pass Manager and checking that specific SP, it showed 18 upcoming episodes, but none were scheduled to record.

I tried changing the priority of the SP. No change. I tried changing the recording options for # of episodes to keep. No change. I tried creating a second SP using an Auto-Record Title Wishlist. No change. The only thing that got the SP to add entries to the To-Do list was to change to "All (with Duplicates" on the episodes setting.

So... it appears it is not, entirely, an issue of guide data replicating through the system to replace old info. In my case, I would say it is definitely an issue with the older software not parsing the guide data correctly. May be a data format change, or something.


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

It is an MSNBC issue not a Tivo issue. Its a new show and with all the schedule changes it has not solidified yet. The same thing happened when Morning Joe replaced Imus. If you send enough email to MSNBC they will eventually get it right. The Debates coming up the schedules are changing to much. They do not even know if McCain will show up, if he does not will he be replaced by Bugs Bunny? who knows, not the networks


----------



## bcbounders (Sep 24, 2008)

rbtravis said:


> It is an MSNBC issue not a Tivo issue. Its a new show and with all the schedule changes it has not solidified yet. The same thing happened when Morning Joe replaced Imus. If you send enough email to MSNBC they will eventually get it right. The Debates coming up the schedules are changing to much. They do not even know if McCain will show up, if he does not will he be replaced by Bugs Bunny? who knows, not the networks


Good point (about the MSNBC guide data AND the debates  ). I just checked the To Do list again... and there seems to be a similar problem with _The Daily Show_ (on Comedy Central) and _Countdown with Keith Olberman_ (also on MSNBC). So, it could indeed be an issue with News-related programs having guide data issues due to schedule changes.

I'll keep a close eye on it to see if it's only "news-related" or if other SP's also start having problems that only an "All (with duplicates)" option can fix.


----------



## dcstager (Feb 16, 2002)

Software version 6.1? Check out the force a software upgrade and go ahead and upgrade if you can.

Here's a direct link to the procedure:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=6687969#post6687969


----------



## bcbounders (Sep 24, 2008)

dcstager said:


> Software version 6.1? Check out the force a software upgrade and go ahead and upgrade if you can.
> 
> Here's a direct link to the procedure:
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=6687969#post6687969


dcstager,

I'd love to... but my TiVo is in my RV, and I travel in it full-time. So... getting it in the proximity of a live phone line so that it CAN update is next to impossible (most RV parks don't offer phone service  ).

Of course... I have Satellite Internet access, and the DirecTV Tivo is in the same cabinet as my router... so if I could utilize a USB-Ethernet device to get it to connect via the internet, I'd be golden! <sigh> Not an option with DirecTivos.


----------



## dcstager (Feb 16, 2002)

It's easy to get your D-Tivo on the Internet. Check out this forum for easy instructions in multiple methods. Maybe your R/V needs: http://www.magicjack.com to get a phone line anywhere you have Internet.


----------



## Melissa (Dec 31, 2003)

ok, i'm one of the people with 6.4. had the problem prior to getting the upgrade, got the upgrade- redid the few problem seasons passes and it seemed to work.....until today PTI did not record. I have deleted and redone this frickin' season pass at least 6 times now. -M


----------



## The Flush (Aug 3, 2005)

Have you tried setting the SP to record all with duplicates? That seemed to fix my PTI SP.


----------



## bcbounders (Sep 24, 2008)

Melissa said:


> ok, i'm one of the people with 6.4. had the problem prior to getting the upgrade, got the upgrade- redid the few problem seasons passes and it seemed to work.....until today PTI did not record. I have deleted and redone this frickin' season pass at least 6 times now. -M


Melissa,

Oh.... please don't say that!  I'm currently in the process of signing up for a free month's worth of phone service, just so I can dialed in and get 6.4 to stop this ridiculousness with HAVING to use "All (with duplicates)" just to get Season Passes to record anything at all.

UGGGGHHH!


----------



## Smoochknob (Sep 7, 2007)

I am in a similar boat with the 6.4a upgrade. I had the issue on 6.2a and recreated all the season passes two weeks ago. Upgraded to 6.4a on Sept 20th. Checked my season passes today and 'Terminator: Sarah Connor Chronicles' was dead. Had to recreate the season pass for it to get next week's episode in the to do list. 

I guess that issue could have existed in my guide data prior to the 6.4a upgrade. But I already missed the season premier of Terminator because my existing sp didn't catch it.

I guess until this sorts out, I'll be watching my season passes closely. This sucks, since the Tivo had been rock solid for 3 years before this all started.


----------



## bcbounders (Sep 24, 2008)

Does anyone know if DirecTV or TiVo are aware of this issue? Has anyone submitted a support ticket or anything?


----------



## wedgecon (Dec 28, 2002)

I have had to recreate all season passes for shows after October 5 except Hereos. The new season passes were not picking up next weeks episodes. 

I am running Version 6.4a on my Phillips DSR 7000, the odd thing is that my Sony SAT T60 has had none of these problems and there has been no update for it since the daylight savings fix.


----------



## jporter12 (Mar 10, 2006)

6.2a, had to recreate all SPs on both units.


----------



## bcbounders (Sep 24, 2008)

​
That sucks! I hope this isn't something that is going to continue to plague us... I've come to depend on my TiVo to just work... in essence, to be smarter than I am and record everything that I want, without me having to think (OK... so I had to think at some point in order to setup my SP Manager, but still). You know... sort of like the beginning of the machines taking over... which is why I'll be REALLY mad if it doesn't record _Terminator: The Sarah Connor Chronicles_ reliably!


----------



## Smoochknob (Sep 7, 2007)

I think I finally fixed my SP issues!

Even after updating to 6.4a from 6.2a, my guide data was still showing doubles for many shows and SP's were missing episodes. Last night I deleted all the guide data (Messages and Setup->Restart or Reset System->Clear Program Information and To Do List). This morning the guide is rebuilt and there were NO doubles listed in it. I just recreated my season pass list and everything looks okay.

I'll keep my fingers crossed that this doesn't come back.


----------



## dcstager (Feb 16, 2002)

I think it's pretty obvious at this point that the data format changed to new, switched back to old, and is switching back to the new format again. To get rid of these problems completely, all 11-12 days of data have to be in the new format and fully indexed which adds at least another day or two. They have to settle on a guide data format and get the upgrade out to every receiver. Tivo has to be rock-solid reliable doing this or it's not a Tivo. For years, I never even thought about something like this happening and it never did. Trying to "improve" things caused a problem and it's a DIRECTV problem.


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

dcstager said:


> I think it's pretty obvious at this point that the data format changed to new, switched back to old, and is switching back to the new format again. To get rid of these problems completely, all 11-12 days of data have to be in the new format and fully indexed which adds at least another day or two. They have to settle on a guide data format and get the upgrade out to every receiver. Tivo has to be rock-solid reliable doing this or it's not a Tivo. For years, I never even thought about something like this happening and it never did. Trying to "improve" things caused a problem and it's a DIRECTV problem.


I don't think that's obvious at all. Every season pass that I recreated one time has worked perfectly ever since.

And this is not necessarily a DirecTV problem. If you purposely stopped, as I did, your DTivos from updating the software, then that's the problem. DirecTV can change their guide data anytime they want as long as they update the software to handle the change. If we have defeated the software update, to preserve MRV or other reasons, we have no one to blame but ourselves.

On the other hand, if you have had your units plugged into a phone line everyday and the software still did not update, then you may have a complaint and i would probably be angry too.


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

My two HDVR2s wiht 6.4a have been affected again. My HR10-250 with 6.3something is working fine.


----------



## ursine1 (May 1, 2001)

bengalfreak said:


> I don't think that's obvious at all. Every season pass that I recreated one time has worked perfectly ever since.
> 
> And this is not necessarily a DirecTV problem. If you purposely stopped, as I did, your DTivos from updating the software, then that's the problem. DirecTV can change their guide data anytime they want *as long as they update the software to handle the change.* If we have defeated the software update, to preserve MRV or other reasons, we have no one to blame but ourselves.
> 
> On the other hand, if you have had your units plugged into a phone line everyday and the software still did not update, then you may have a complaint and i would probably be angry too.


Direct TV has stopped updating series 1 TiVo's, so unless they do something like they did for the time change, anyone with a series 1 is out of luck.


----------



## ADent (Jan 7, 2000)

ursine1 said:


> Direct TV has stopped updating series 1 TiVo's, so unless they do something like they did for the time change, anyone with a series 1 is out of luck.


When did they do that? We got a software update early this year - 3.5d - supposedly to 'fix' the PPV expiration.

BTW not a single problem with guide data with my DSR6000 and 3.5d (yet).


----------



## sk33t3r (Jul 9, 2003)

Well i took my dsr7000 back to 6.2a and then recreated the season passes. The wife hasnet complained yet, so I am assuming all is well for now.


----------



## wedgecon (Dec 28, 2002)

My series 2 with 6.4a has had this problem, but my series 1 with 3.5c has not had any problems.


----------



## Smoochknob (Sep 7, 2007)

So far so good on my update from 6.2 to 6.4 after I cleared all the program guide data.


----------



## dcstager (Feb 16, 2002)

I'm on 6.4a and the season pass problem persists. Yesterday I was checking to see if I could duplicate the problem and had to re-create season passes for Mad Men and Mythbusters. 

Last week's episode of Mad Men was listed in the old season pass as the only episode upcoming. This Sunday's new episode was in the guide and creating another season pass caught it and the new episode a week from Sunday.

So, the same problem is still there and not completely resolved. Again, check your season passes because there's probably stuff it's going to miss.


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

That's weird. I have re-created my season passes once and everything continues to record without fail.


----------



## Deven (Feb 6, 2001)

I have a Sony SAT-T60 which is still running 3.1.0c2, and I've had to recreate most of the season passes because they all seemed to be using obsolete show IDs and incorrectly said there were no upcoming episodes. I lost many recordings due to this problem.

I also have an HR10-250 running 6.3e, but haven't seen any problems with the season passes on that box.


----------



## rolybert (Oct 1, 2008)

6.4a All is well. I got the update before I installed the dsl and could not phone in.

I only have 4 Tvland SP's so I may not be a good one to judge any problems compared to those with 100.

No new episodes to record they are all reruns on Tvland



Anyone know if I can get Tvland on alacarte It would save me some bucks.

JK I know you cant get Tvland on alacarte


----------



## rolybert (Oct 1, 2008)

Smoochknob said:


> So far so good on my update from 6.2 to 6.4 after I cleared all the program guide data.


Since I only have a few SP's at any time I always do a clear and delete after a new software release. I suppose if you have 250 SP,s A clear and delete is not practical.


----------



## jca (Jun 5, 2001)

So I've been watching my 6.2 Season Passes fail and have recreated them over the past few weeks. In most cases this has worked. However, the problem still continues with some shows -- I assume all shows are slowly being moved over to the new IDs which is the source of this conflict?

For example, I've recreated Season Passes several times for various Sunday Morning talk shows, but they keep failing and not recording. (Despite the fact I have both "versions" as a Season Pass, checking the To-Do List, etc.)

Will this Season Pass problem continue indefinitely with version 6.2 of the software? Will all those show IDs eventually work themselves out? I really do not want to update to 6.4.


----------



## dcstager (Feb 16, 2002)

You might want to stick out 6.2 a little longer because the same thing is happening on 6.4 on some shows. The showid can change from day to day and I don't think the upgrade is going to make any difference if that keeps up. The guide data is not stable and it takes 11-12 days for completely new guide data to integrate with the indexing. If the data keeps changing the problem will continue.


----------



## The Flush (Aug 3, 2005)

In some cases, setting SPs to record all instead of just new episodes has solved the problem, at least on 6.2a.


----------



## dcstager (Feb 16, 2002)

33mikeg said:


> lol it looks like most of us are running something older.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So, all your season passes from years gone by still work and always have worked and as far as you can tell from your usage, nothing changed?


----------



## dcstager (Feb 16, 2002)

The Flush said:


> In some cases, setting SPs to record all instead of just new episodes has solved the problem, at least on 6.2a.


Actually, that won't work with the guide changes. You'll find that once the series id changes, you can try "view all upcoming" and it will say there are no episodes. Recording all will find no episodes and recording first run will find no episodes.

You have to search the listings for the program and find the version that has upcoming showing so you know you are keyed on the right program/series id.

But, the series id in the guide data is changing repeatedly so it's not going to make much difference which software is looking. The data that identifies a particular program is different, changed, new, altered -- as if it's a completely different show.

Recording all will record all of the shows with the same series id as was present when you created the season pass. It would have recorded first run or repeats or whatever you set it for. The variable is beyond the user's control.


----------



## Smoochknob (Sep 7, 2007)

It's been two weeks since I deleted my channel and guide data and all my season passes are still working great (including Mythbusters). Before I did this, I was having fits with constantly creating season passes and missing shows - with 6.2a and 6.4a. 

If you decide to go this route, here are a couple notes:

- All your SP's get deleted. If any still remain after the delete, they are dead. Delete them anyway.

- Write down all your SP's before you clear the data. I had about 30 and it really didn't take that long to recreate, maybe 20 minutes. If you recreate them in order, then the priorities will be the same as the original.

- Also write down the channels you receive, your channel favorites, and your wishlists. These will be wiped, too.

- I deleted my channel data at ~11 pm, and my guide was mostly rebuilt by 8 am the next day. I was able to re-create 80% of my season passes the next morning.


----------



## glen4cindy (Jul 18, 2003)

dcstager said:


> Will the person who answered the poll who has version 6.4a software and has this same problem please chime in with the details?


I have 6.4a.

Survivor is a SP and has NEVER recorded since the new season began.

It has ALWAYS been listed in the To Do list up to the day before the episode was to air. Then, when it does not record, it says someone in my household modified the season pass.

There are only two of us. My wife does not know how to modify a season passes.


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

glen4cindy said:


> I have 6.4a.
> 
> Survivor is a SP and has NEVER recorded since the new season began.
> 
> ...


Did you set a new SP when Survivor: Gabon showed up in the guide data?

Survivor is one of the few, annoying, shows that treats each season like a totally new show. Different name, different series ID value in the guide data, etc. 
(the guide data is saying that, for example, Survivor: Gabon is not the same show as Survivor: Micronesia)

A Season Pass from a previous season has never worked for a new season of Survivor.


----------



## glen4cindy (Jul 18, 2003)

Jonathan_S said:


> Did you set a new SP when Survivor: Gabon showed up in the guide data?
> 
> Survivor is one of the few, annoying, shows that treats each season like a totally new show. Different name, different series ID value in the guide data, etc.
> (the guide data is saying that, for example, Survivor: Gabon is not the same show as Survivor: Micronesia)
> ...


Yes, we have created a new season pass for each new season of Survivor because we realized the same thing.

I cannot figure out why that the recording shows up in the To Do list up to the day BEFORE, but then, on that day at that time, it does not record and puts that message in the Recording History that the season pass was modified. Like I said before, NOBODY in my house (only TWO of us) would have modified the season pass. Even if it happened ONCE by accident (because we do unselect certain things based upon if we have seen them before or not) every few days, it would not happen EVERY week!

I just set a new season pass on another DirecTivo we have in the house to see what happens on that box. The third DVR we have is an R-15 but it is in the Kids Room. Since my son moved out, we don't typically record things on that box anymore.


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

What version of software are you running. Is it the current 6.4a or some other version?


----------



## glen4cindy (Jul 18, 2003)

rbtravis said:


> What version of software are you running. Is it the current 6.4a or some other version?


On my primary Tivo, the one I'm having problems on, I have 6.4a.

I have not checked the basement Tivo but, we don't have many sp's down there anymore.


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

glen4cindy said:


> I cannot figure out why that the recording shows up in the To Do list up to the day BEFORE, but then, on that day at that time, it does not record and puts that message in the Recording History that the season pass was modified. Like I said before, NOBODY in my house (only TWO of us) would have modified the season pass. Even if it happened ONCE by accident (because we do unselect certain things based upon if we have seen them before or not) every few days, it would not happen EVERY week!


Its not gonna help your exasperation, but the 'someone in your household modified the season pass' excuse seems to be what tivo defaults to whenever some kind of error happens that prevents a recording from taking place. it doesn't give you a clue to what's happening, but that's why you are getting your error message.

Have you tried deleting and recreating the season pass again? Maybe you made the new season pass before the guide data changed. It would stand to reason if that were the case, that new episodes would not appear in the todo list as you say they are.


----------



## glen4cindy (Jul 18, 2003)

bengalfreak said:


> Its not gonna help your exasperation, but the 'someone in your household modified the season pass' excuse seems to be what tivo defaults to whenever some kind of error happens that prevents a recording from taking place. it doesn't give you a clue to what's happening, but that's why you are getting your error message.
> 
> Have you tried deleting and recreating the season pass again? Maybe you made the new season pass before the guide data changed. It would stand to reason if that were the case, that new episodes would not appear in the todo list as you say they are.


Well, I have tried this. It still shows 1 upcoming episode, just like it did before. The one thing about this that does not make sense is we have alot of much older season passes, ones that have been there for two years or more, and they are still recording just fine.

I cannot figure out why it would be in the To Do list all the way up to the day before it airs. Then, for some reason, when I checked to see why the recording had not started at 7:14 last Thursday, it gave the excuse that someone modified the season pass. So, it is expecting to record it, but doesn't. It is #1 on the list so it should have the highest priority. It is set to record all with duplicates and keep unitl I delete.


----------



## rekkid (Oct 21, 2008)

I had whatever version of the software was used in 2004 (when we moved into the house, a directv guy ran a phone line from our phone box around the house to the area where the receiver is, along with a second BNC, and one of the hurricanes in 04 snapped the phone line) and had the SP problems (from about a month ago) and then updated to the latest version, but still have had SP problems... just this weekend local programming stopped working.


----------



## tjpotter (Oct 23, 2004)

I see that there haven't been any postings to this thread in a while. Did all of you find a solution to the guide data changes that DirecTV and Tribune foisted on us ?

I have fully hacked 6.2a on an HDVR2 and have had to clear all program and guide data, then recreate all my season passes twice to get them to record reliably. The only thing that just won't work is the news shows on local channels.

Is the newer version 6.4a worth it ?


----------



## tjpotter (Oct 23, 2004)

Oop ! Thought I'd gone to the end of the thread, but hadn't. This is clearly still a hot topic and I'll be reading all the additional postings.


----------



## rlistenb (May 28, 2007)

I second the news issue. I recreated all my SPs and have had all success. Everything EXCEPT ABC evening news with Charles Gibson (go ahead with the ribbing). That is the only show that will not record with an SP no matter what I do..


----------



## Cosmic (Aug 14, 2001)

Yeah....this is getting OLD.

WTF is the sense of having a *"Season Pass"* when you have to check it every night to make sure your *"Season Pass"* is going to record?

This is the 2nd time (already) this season that the *"Season Pass"* hasn't recorded the CBS Monday night lineup (wifey WON'T be happy when she returns home on Wednesday). I was watching MNF on my series 1. That's my only reliable DTiVo. It's running 3.5d. No *"Season Pass"* problem on that one.

Dish has been hounding me for the last 5-6 months. They're willing to give me a HD and 2 SD DVRs, free dish and free install. That's one less than I have now, but it's a start.

I'm considering it. Shame too. Been with DTV since 1999.

P.S.
*"Season Pass"*


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

Cosmic said:


> Yeah....this is getting OLD.
> 
> WTF is the sense of having a *"Season Pass"* when you have to check it every night to make sure your *"Season Pass"* is going to record?
> 
> This is the 2nd time (already) this season that the *"Season Pass"* hasn't recorded the CBS Monday night lineup (wifey WON'T be happy when she returns home on Wednesday).


The entire CBS Monday line-up this week was reruns. 
So assuming your season passes were set to First Run Only, they worked correctly.

(Of course, SP have been flakey enough lately not that you'd assume it was another screw-up, rather than random re-run night)


----------



## dashrat (Dec 19, 2006)

I've got two 6.2a Series 2 Instant Cakes with SPs flaking out and followed the suggestion to reset the program guide and SPs - following the rebuilding of the guide, now *none* of the newly created SPs are working at all. In fact, the behavior has gotten more perverse. I have guide data, but when I look at the new season passes, it says that no episodes are coming up. At least before I reset the guide, some of my SPs were working - now none of them work [correction: I'm finding now that many do work - seems to be returning to the situation prior to the reset]. I find it hard to believe that DTV doesn't know that there is a problem, especially if it is also affecting 6.4a. Even Lou at IC is puzzled so this is a real mess.

What is interesting is which particular series are not working with SPs - Countdown with Keith Olbermann, Rachel Maddow Show, Pushing Daisies, Life on Mars - seems completely random.


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

All of my "Life on mars" episodes have recorded. It can take a couple of days for the guide data to be implemented in the todo list after some kind of clear and delete operation. For instance, I just replaced the HD in one of my units and even though 'sons of Anarchy' showed up in the program guide, it did not show up initially in the todo list to be recorded. However, after several days of d/l'ing guide data and reindexing, Wednesday's episode recorded on schedule. Has it been several days since your C & D completed?


----------



## Jerry_K (Feb 7, 2002)

6.2 Instant Cake, and not only are SPs not recording properly, I have lost MRV. My wife is about to kill me.


----------



## dcstager (Feb 16, 2002)

dashrat said:


> What is interesting is which particular series are not working with SPs - Countdown with Keith Olbermann, Rachel Maddow Show...


The Tivo is suggesting that you vote for McCain. It's artificial intelligence automatically screens out media spokespersons in the tank for Obama.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

I'm starting to get problems again as well. I upgraded to 6.4a a week or so ago, and now I'm randomly not getting shows - I realized it when _Dirty Sexy Money _didn't record last week. Looking at this week I noticed that _One Tree Hill _(for my wife) was not going to record, and I also see that _The Office _and a few others aren't going to record on Thursday. WTF? This is getting ridiculous.


----------



## Jerry_K (Feb 7, 2002)

I sent an email to DirecTV and got a response which essentially says reset the DirecTiVo. I explicitly requested they reinstate the old guide data method. That seems to have completely escaped the DirecTV person responding. 

So it is off to the local Cable TV office to see what sort of deal they will give me on HD cable with a boatload of Cable Cards for my Series 3 Tivo units. 

Bye Bye DirecTV, it was nice for quite some time. 

BTW my wife now sets manual recordings for her shows that are not on HD locals OTA on my Series 3s. Nothing like reminding mama every day that the system is not working properly. Thanks to all of you I am at least able to tell her it is a DirecTV problem and not something I did. LOL


----------



## dcstager (Feb 16, 2002)

The Tivo's primary attribute was the confidence you had in it taking care of your recordings without having to worry about it. All these years that confidence was always there. It's obviously not there any more so the usefulness of the Tivo is much, much less.


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

Has anyone upgraded to 6.4a and had that solve all of your SP problems?


----------



## jca (Jun 5, 2001)

bengalfreak said:


> Has anyone upgraded to 6.4a and had that solve all of your SP problems?


No, I still have problems even with the recent move 6.4a. It looks like several Season Passes will die in the next week or two -- I see a lot of duplicate entries (show ID changes) coming in the next week or two, including all the late night shows like Letterman and Conan.

Ugh.


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

It seems that the lion's share of problems being reported now are daily news or talk shows. Is anyone still having problems with weekly programming not recording reliably?


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

I'm still having problems with series. For instance, Chuck was not scheduled to record tomorrow night, so I had to set up a new SP for it. It seems about half of my SPs are affected, but it's not consistent to one network or another.


----------



## tacoburrito (Nov 14, 2008)

CSI must have had their show ID changed, did not record this week where it had been in the to do list prior.....


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

tacoburrito said:


> CSI must have had their show ID changed, did not record this week where it had been in the to do list prior.....


That is so weird, mine recorded the 11/13 episode of CSI just fine. What is it about the guide data change that would cause one DTivo to record a show and another not to?


----------



## phodg (Mar 18, 2002)

Survivor didn't record for me last night, even though it showed in the "To-Do" list the night before. That's the second week in a row. I'm running 6.4a. I'll try and delete the season pass and recreate. Hopefully that might fix it.


----------



## llurgy (Nov 5, 2003)

House didn't record on my up-to-date software Directivo this week. It was in the to-do list the day before and then I forgot to check it on the day but it DID NOT record, someone had apparently changed/modified it.
S'funny how we all have this mysterious person that sneaks into our houses and modifies our SP's isn't it?

Mandy


----------



## kb7sei (Oct 4, 2001)

This stuff and the lack of an upgrade path with DTV caused me to drop them. I built a MythTV box and ran it along side the DTivos for a month and it worked great. So DTV got the boot and we save $80/mo. We are going to miss the current season of some of the cable network shows, but most of what we watch is on the local OTA channels, which I'm receiving fine with an antenna. The rest we'll use Netflix after the fact or iTunes, Hulu, etc.. to catch if we decide it's important enough. Not that I think it will get anyone at DTV to notice, but it works for me. 

I was amused that DTV didn't even give me an offer for HD upgrades or anything. Been with them for 8 years, not even a discount on an HD-PVR. Just movie channels that I don't watch anyway, even when they are free. Owell.


----------



## Jerry_K (Feb 7, 2002)

When Dish Network destroyed the Dishplayer abilities in 2001, I switched to DTV. Now DTV is distroying TiVo functionality so it is on to cable with Series 3 boxes. More boxes, HD to boot for less money.


----------



## tivoupgrade (Sep 27, 2000)

Jerry_K said:


> When Dish Network destroyed the Dishplayer abilities in 2001, I switched to DTV. Now DTV is distroying TiVo functionality so it is on to cable with Series 3 boxes. More boxes, HD to boot for less money.


After over 11 years, I dropped DIRECTV to go to cable. Nice thing is that there is no contract, so all options remain open for the future, as well. If DIRECTV ever gets their act together with the new TiVo deal, they are always an option, but with a contract requirement, that could be an inhibitor for a lot of people who fled, in the first place.


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

Can we please keep the DTV vs cable opinions out of this thread? There are plenty of those elsewhere.


----------



## kb7sei (Oct 4, 2001)

bengalfreak said:


> Can we please keep the DTV vs cable opinions out of this thread? There are plenty of those elsewhere.


I saw the comments more as people expressing frustration with the issues DTV has been causing with previously working software. That seems to fit in with the current topic. Perhaps not as well as some other posts though. 

Perhaps it's more irritating to those subscribing to thread updates. I'll try to keep you guys in mind more in the future. It's not a feature I use much, so I tend to forget.


----------



## ADent (Jan 7, 2000)

If you want it fixed get a S1 unit. I haven't seen any problems (though I don't have Season Passes for the latest problem shows). 

Personally I plan to switch to Comcast when I go HD just to avoid the 2 year commitment, but expect to be back with DirecTV after Comcast ticks me off (and the new HD DTiVo is rolled out).


----------



## Jerry_K (Feb 7, 2002)

ADent said:


> If you want it fixed get a S1 unit. I haven't seen any problems (though I don't have Season Passes for the latest problem shows).
> 
> Personally I plan to switch to Comcast when I go HD just to avoid the 2 year commitment, but expect to be back with DirecTV after Comcast ticks me off (and the new HD DTiVo is rolled out).


And how does MRV work out on that S1 unit?


----------



## ADent (Jan 7, 2000)

Jerry_K said:


> And how does MRV work out on that S1 unit?


For putting it on my iPod or computer pretty well. For unit to unit, haven't bothered - I only have the one unit.

--

Not sure how MRV is related to the SP problem.

How is the sort showing the next program to be deleted working on the S2? Are the Advanced Wish Lists working well too?


----------

